# WoW, des öfteren schwarzer Bildschirm



## CoHanni (7. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!


Ich habe seit ca.1 Woche einen neuen PC, damit ich flüssiger World of Warcraft spielen kann. Jedoch besteht nun das Problem, dass ab und zu, der Bildschirm für 3-4 Sekunden schwarz wird(kurz bevor dies passiert, friert der Bildschirm kurz ein^^).
Ich dachte mir zuerst, vielleicht verbraucht WoW einfach zu viel(Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, da ich theoretisch mit dem PC auf Ultimativ spielen könnte) und außerdem passiert das mit dem Bildschirm auch, wenn gerade keine große Leistung(von seitens PC/Grafikkarte) benötigt wird, sprich, einfach so beim questen, im PvP, im Raid etc.


Jetzt wollte ich fragen, woran kann das liegen?
PS: EIn Freund sagte, ich solle ein Kabel am PC selbst ausstecken, weil dies unnötig angesteckt wurde, jedoch ist das Problem trotzdem eingetragen(nicht sofort) und der Bildschirm war dann generell auf STandyby bzw wurde keine Verbindung gefunden.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juni 2011)

also das hat nix mit nem kabel zu tun. wenn das bild kurz einfriert vorher würd ich auf grafikkarte, ram, prozessor tippen ... 

was passiert denn, wenn du die grafikeinstellungen runtersetzt? immer noch aussetzer?

hast du ne andere grafikkarte zum testen? 

ansonsten gibt es auch programme, die grafikkarten, ram und anderebauteile ausreizen bis zum maximum und fehler protokollieren.


----------



## Mondenkynd (7. Juni 2011)

Hört sich stark nach Grafikkarte an, hatte mal das gleiche Problem bei einer neuen Grafikkarte, da war der 3D-Prozessor defekt.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2011)

> Ich habe seit ca.1 Woche einen neuen PC


Herr Doktor ich hab da so Schmerzen, was soll ich machen ?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/

Irgendwie wäre es hilfreich, wenn du posten würdest, was genau in deinem PC verbaut ist.
Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwelche Komponenten die häufiger Ärger machen.


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juni 2011)

Ich danke schonmal den Leuten die geantwortet haben
 ich werde sobald ich zuhause bin, reinschreiben welche hardware etc. mein pc hat(bin zur zeit auf der arbeit, da geht das schwer).

PS: Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte, das Problem mit dem Bildschirm ist wirklich nur bei WoW, weder bei Guild Wars, noch bei Aion oder Starcraft ll habe ich
diese Probleme mit dem Bildschirm( Starcraft ll und Aion spiel ich sogar mit höheren Einstellungen)

Pps: tut mir leid, falls der text komisch( von der Struktur her) ausschauen sollte, habe ihn per Iphone geschrieben.


----------

